# Need one or two for offshore matagorda Monday through Wednesday



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Due to a last minute cancelation, we need one or two anglers to join us (for a total of 4-5 on boat). Boat is a 33 world cat. Tentative plan is to leave Monday afternoon but there is a chance of leaving Tuesday very early depending on when one of our friends gets off work. Returning when we the boxes are full no later than Wednesday morning. We will be looking for tuna, swords, grouper, mako etc. split fuel, bait, ice, etc equally. $250-$350 total. Would prefer a boating experience. Please be mature and respectful. Send me a PM with your phone number and a bit about yourself and I will be in contact!


----------



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

Boat full. Thanks for looking. Can't wait to whack em in the morning!


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

*Trip*

How did you do on the trip?


----------



## Clayt (Sep 21, 2011)

We did ok. Not as well as I would have liked. Yellowfins to 70lbs, tilefish, AJs, and released snappers. Had some sword bites but no hookups. Lost a big mako had a great time with beautiful weather!


----------

